# Do you want to see a hairy butt?



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

lol I know I probably shouldn't post this here but you guys and gals have been so good to me in the past, I just wanted to give an update on Casey 6 months post RAW! 

The pics will speak for themselves but the outcome is nothing short of remarkable and she is definately a happy puppy! 







Just look at that face! I know, if she could thank you she would! 



She smells so good, her skin doesn't flake any more and most of all, my girlfriend has hair!!! Although she'll lick a little, it is nothing compaired to what it used to be and I have to give credit where credit is due! You guys have changed our lives with the information provided here and RFD's link. I have followed it and I must thank you all from the bottom of my heart! Feeding RAW has done nothing but enriched our lives even though it was a rough start! I don't get any grief from DH about it at all anymore! lol 

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH! If I could give ya all a big hug and kiss I would! hehehe THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

SO glad to see the great improvement! She is such a perfect example of the changes raw feeding can make, and such a pretty girl!!!
Thank you for the update, I was wondering about her the other day, she looks wonderful!:biggrin:


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

She is doing wonderfully! She has come a loooooong way too. I'm so glad I took the plunge and did this for her. She "is" worth it!


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

You are on boxerforums too right?

I think i remember seeing her story there too. She does look amazing, 100x better than before. I'm glad your DH was able to accept that raw really is better for her too 

Kisses for Casey :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She looks fantastic!!! Great work!!! It would be great for us to use your before and after pictures for the website to show the wonders of raw! Would you mind if we made sweet Casey a poster child for the movement??? That would be great :biggrin:


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

Of course you can use Casey's before and after pics! 


Before:


After:


The results of RAW are amazing! I'd of never believed it if I didn't try it! I'm a believer in that it is the healthiest food anyone could ever feed their dogs!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay! I'm so glad raw has done wonders for Casey! I'm sure she's glad to have a hairy back/butt again too! :biggrin:

Thanks for keeping us updated, I hope you stick around so you can share your story with others here!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Holy cow, what a HUGE difference!!!!

Congrats on making the switch! This made me smile.


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow!!! Quite a huge difference!!! Looks awesome!!! 

For those of us newbies here though, would be willing to tell us about your before story? Pretty please? :biggrin:


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

Sure I will. 

When I first got Casey, She had long hair and looked like any other lab mix. DH and I didn't know any better and fed them bagged dog food from WalMart. After a few years, Casey started losing her hair and we'd take her to the vet and he would say flea allergy. He would talk us through how one flea turns into many and the life cycle and if one flea bites her, she'll end up like this...



DH and I Frontlined her faithfully yet she would never fully recover. She would go through stages of growing back only to have her hair fall out agin and she would stink like nothing else. You couldn't even pet her without her smell permiating your hand. It was very hard to not love her but once she came over for love, you almost had to change your clothes if you were going out because the smell was so strong and clingy. 

Then Casey started having seizures. To watch something like that was heart breaking and we didn't know why it was happening! I rushed her to the vet and he said to just monitor them. If she doesn't have too many, she'll just have to deal with them and he also said you can never pin point why they have them. Well, her seizures got worse. I ended up having her put on phenabarbitol even though it would cut her life in half, I couldn't bare watching her seize again. It helped for a little while but got to the point where it wouldn't help so I took her off of it. She still had seizures but they were slowing down. We knew when they would come as she'd walk drunk so we'd sit with here and wait them out. 

By this time, I am just so sick of this crap! There has got to be a reason and I suggested to DH that I think she may have a food allergy. I just couldn't believe that a flea could do such damage to my dog's health and WTH is she seizing?! You wanna talk about heart break! 

In Sept 09 I decided to read up on RAW. I didn't just wake up one morning and say, I'm gonna feed my dog raw meat. NO! I wanted to know that I would not make them sick and that it would not hurt them. I read, and I read, and I read until I couldn't justify reading any more and just gave it to them. DH was not happy about this at all but I felt that I had exhausted all my efforts and almost all my money on vet bills and medicine that is not working. 

I came here with her story and was told that it could take awhile intil she improved. I was willing to play the waiting game and faithfully keep kibble out of this house and her mouth! I got rid of the bag that was left over so DH couldn't give it to her while I was at work. 

The pictures above are where we are today 6 months into RAW feeding. Casey hasn't even had a seizure in this time with her last one being sometime in early 09 maybe April or May. She has shown no signs of being drunk. :biggrin:

I feel that Casey is on her way and it's all because of RAW feeding! 

<spelling errors have occured and I'm too lazy to fix them!> :tongue:


----------



## LindaP (Jan 14, 2010)

That is an amazing story, and I am so glad to read it. I was headed down the kibble nightmare with Cali. GI issues had us at the vet ~every two weeks for another fecal sample. By the time she was 7 months, she had already had 8 of them at $43/pop. Then she started itching a bit more, then a bit more--it was subtle but I could see it gradually increasing. Oh no.

I did what you did, took the plunge and we have not even thought about needing the vet since. She's 100% better. Thanks for sharing your story. I don't think there's a better testimony out there. I like to hear what the doubters would say to refute that!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Great story!!! Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:

What did your vet have to say about all this?


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> Great story!!! Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:
> 
> What did your vet have to say about all this?


Yeah, I'm curious about that too!


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, when I asked him about his thoughts on RAW feeding, he asked me if I'd eat raw meat. I personally said no. So I asked him if he'd eat dog food and he said yes, he would. I decided to just keep my mouth shut about it since he isn't in agreeance. I did however see another vet at the facility and I told him since I changed her diet <I was vague> she's been doing so well and he said as long as she is happy with it that's all that matters. :biggrin:


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

OMG Casey looks great!!!!!! I remember when you were starting her on raw and all the problems you were having. Thank goodness you stuck to your guns:biggrin:
Way to go!!!! I know Casey thanks you.


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

I stuck to my guns for my girl.  She was worth every stinkin earbeating DH gave me. :wink:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

BGBY said:


> Well, when I asked him about his thoughts on RAW feeding, he asked me if I'd eat raw meat. I personally said no. So I asked him if he'd eat dog food and he said yes, he would. I decided to just keep my mouth shut about it since he isn't in agreeance. I did however see another vet at the facility and I told him since I changed her diet <I was vague> she's been doing so well and he said as long as she is happy with it that's all that matters. :biggrin:


Haha...that's so awesome. Good for you!!! If I were you, however, I would have gone out right then and there and bought that vet a nice bag of Alpo as a gift. :biggrin:

I keep seeing "DH"....who is DH? lol


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

DH = Damn Husband :biggrin:

And buying him a bag of dog food certainly crossed my mind! lol


----------



## Lynn In Tenn (Aug 20, 2009)

I know why BGBY said Damn husband, but it could also mean Dear husband:wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I always "hear" the words "dumb husband" when I read DH LOL...good to know the clarification!


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

It's Damn Husband. :biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I always "hear" the words "dumb husband" when I read DH LOL...good to know the clarification!


That's what I always figured it meant as well :biggrin:


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I always thought it meant Dear Husband and I have been calling my sweetie that for a few years now.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I thought "damn husband"...I just wanted to make sure. :wink:

This thread has become a poll for whether you thought "damn husband" or "dear husband." Haha...classic :biggrin:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Looks great*

How long did it take for the hair to come back in. I have noticed on my dog that her skin appears better, but hair is slow coming in:smile:


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

Chocx2 said:


> How long did it take for the hair to come back in. I have noticed on my dog that her skin appears better, but hair is slow coming in:smile:


I won't lie, it took awhile. We are at the 6 month mark as of right now. Her skin and smell healed first and every week, she grew stubbles of new hair until it got thicker and thicker. Her hair is now so soft. 

It takes time though. Your doggy's body is detoxing and healing. Be patient and consistant and don't give up on your baby!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Thanks*

I am trying everything and wish I had gone raw earlier, but was told not to do it my dog would suffer if I did. 

My dog looks just like yours did and she is a lab. She is only three, she stinks, I give her a bath every three days. 

Thanks for answering my question you have no idea how discouraging it is when vets only want to pump your dog full of meds and I think it makes them worse.

The raw food is helping alot, her skin is changing and starting to look better and softening up. She had been eating raw since Jan 17th. I am tracking her progress.

Don't know if your dog had gas and bloting problem but mine did and about 10days it took to go away with raw food


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh, I do know how discouraging it is. I been there done that! You are at the point were Casey was 6 months ago. My only regret is not doing it sooner. 

Casey has improved so drastically, even people we know are telling me she looks so different! I'm always sure to tell them it's because I *make* her eat RAW food. :biggrin: 

If I'd of known then, what I know now, I could have prevented a lot of years of pain and suffering on my dog. Do I feel bad? You betcha I do but I'm happy to know that she can live a happy healthy life now and it's all because of RAW. I wouldn't feed my dogs anything else and I mean that!


----------

